# Life costs in Dubai



## Fabrizio1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi all,
after long moving all along Middle East I am gonna to settle myself in Dubai.
I am dealing with a job offer, good Company, good sector, and basically my field and I'd like to know if the offer is good enough compared to Dubai; I was there hundreds of times in the last years but always as a foreigner professional and I never thought about it.
I am married but I will move alone in the first months.
The package is:

- 17.000 AED/month
- Company car, inclusive of fuel and tolls
- New fully furnished two bedroom apartment and its expenses
- Mobile and its expenses
- Full medical insurance for me and wife
- 1 yearly flight to/from Italy for me and wife
- annual month leave period

In your opinion, is it a good offer?
Thanks in advance


Fabrizio


----------



## alexannder89 (Oct 29, 2017)

Fabrizio1973 said:


> Hi all,
> after long moving all along Middle East I am gonna to settle myself in Dubai.
> I am dealing with a job offer, good Company, good sector, and basically my field and I'd like to know if the offer is good enough compared to Dubai; I was there hundreds of times in the last years but always as a foreigner professional and I never thought about it.
> I am married but I will move alone in the first months.
> ...


The offer very nice, IMHO. If I got such an offer, I'll already was at airport )


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Fabrizio1973 said:


> Hi all,
> after long moving all along Middle East I am gonna to settle myself in Dubai.
> I am dealing with a job offer, good Company, good sector, and basically my field and I'd like to know if the offer is good enough compared to Dubai; I was there hundreds of times in the last years but always as a foreigner professional and I never thought about it.
> I am married but I will move alone in the first months.
> ...


Difficult to comment without knowing what the position is ?


----------



## Fabrizio1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Difficult to describe, a sort of Technical/Project Manager for Industry sector


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your only expenses will be groceries and social activities for you and your wife and possibly a second car for her. I don't see why you can't budget 7,000 a month for a comfortable day to day existence including groceries and social activities, and save the rest of the money. 

If your wife found a job, even just an administration / clerical role paying 5-10,000 a month, you will be living quite well. The advantage of your wife taking a job is to just get out of the house and have something to do beyond sitting in Starbucks, bored, or at the mall spending money


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Fabrizio1973 said:


> In your opinion, is it a good offer?
> Thanks in advance


Ciao,
Assuming you were born in 1973., meaning 45 yr old, educated in Europe, and with plenty of experience there, then I'd say that this offer for a technical or project manager in "industry" (which one?) is not so good.
Medical insurance for you, annual flight tickets and vacation are mandatory by law. Spouse insurance and mobile phone are pretty much standard things, so in the end the extras are apartment and company car. Depending on location and car type, this could be translated to 13 - 17 k extra, making it a total of 30 - 33k AED per month.
It is an ok salary, where you can live comfortably and save money, but I'd say it could be below the average rate for such a position. Again, this depends on the exact industry you're working for, and how valuable you are to them.


----------



## Fabrizio1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

Byja said:


> Ciao,
> Assuming you were born in 1973., meaning 45 yr old, educated in Europe, and with plenty of experience there, then I'd say that this offer for a technical or project manager in "industry" (which one?) is not so good.
> Medical insurance for you, annual flight tickets and vacation are mandatory by law. Spouse insurance and mobile phone are pretty much standard things, so in the end the extras are apartment and company car. Depending on location and car type, this could be translated to 13 - 17 k extra, making it a total of 30 - 33k AED per month.
> It is an ok salary, where you can live comfortably and save money, but I'd say it could be below the average rate for such a position. Again, this depends on the exact industry you're working for, and how valuable you are to them.


I am a master in cranes and mostly I will be connected with steel and aluminium plants as well as energy and desalination plants.
The role is not so clear because I will be a Technical Manager but with some invasions on PM fields

Inviato dal mio SM-N950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats a master in cranes ?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Whats a master in cranes ?


Being a kid of the early '80s, there's only one thing I can think of:









On a less fun note, I suppose it has something to do with construction industry.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

I just want to comment on your wish to 'settle'. I hope you get what you want and your business stays strong. 

For me, I will be taking my 3rd job (sadly) soon, within 16 months of being in Dubai, when I thought my first job here was my dream 'settlement' job. Good luck.

I am a senior manager in construction.


----------



## Fabrizio1973 (Feb 1, 2015)

> On a less fun note, I suppose it has something to do with construction industry.



Simply a deep experience in lifting matters, from design to installation.
Gantry cranes, overhead cranes and any special lifting.
But I like your idea, I would be more funny that going on smelter plants


----------

